# Forum > MMO > ArcheAge > ArcheAge Bots and Programs > [Bot] ArcheRage Bot Request

## manpower1

Hello,
I am opening a paid request for a bot for ArcheRage.
The bot request would be for a bot that can do the following:
- Farm monsters within a given area around characters start location
- Return to position of death, or specified location
- Use skills
- Use potions/food when health is low
- Loot dead monsters
If you are interested please message me here,
I can supply other contact information when requested.
Serious inquiries only

----------


## Spalter

I would also be interested in something similar

----------


## verona

I am also looking for this!

----------


## qewrty123456

Wts ArcheRage/AAfreeNA/Eu bot:Auto Grind,plant and harvest,auto traderun packs

dis:wandre#4342

----------


## miko07fb

I would also be interested in something similar

----------

